# Living with my MaraX - 12 months on... HX mode for me !



## itguy (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone

Well, I've had my MaraX a year now so really have learnt its ways and quirks!

I tried, I really did, with the 'X' mode where it boosts steam up, maintains brew temp correctly etc etc, but in the end I just got so frustrated with it I've switched it to steam priority mode now and left it.

I could not get reliable steaming from it (by reliable, I mean the same, every time) with it in X mode. Sometimes it wouldn't boost the steam. Other times it worked fine. Sometimes it would fill the boiler mid steaming and kill the pressure, other times it was fine.

In steam priority mode (ie normal HX mode) I just haven't had any of these issues.

Yes I need to flush before pulling shots like any other HX, but it really is a much better steamer for it, I find.

I actually went to BB to get my machine checked over before trying the HX mode as my steam was wet, spluttery etc and they showed me another MaraX on the bench next to it - exactly the same. Somehow my steam is much less wet and spluttery with it in HX mode now too. Odd.

I was ready to sell it and buy a ECM Mechanika IV Profi just to get something solid and reliable (or even a Synchronika) but.. I am now much more satisfied with it.

At some point I might give the X mode a go again but these are my findings for my usage.

Anyone else felt the same way?!


----------



## Bicky (Oct 24, 2019)

The boiler autofill killing the steam is definitely a thing, it usually happens for me around the 4th coffee of the day. Luckily I very rarely make that much, so it's really a non-issue for me. I'm still not entirely sure why this happens, there's been discussion about it in other threads. It makes me wonder, it comes with last shot protection so you don't ruin a shot if you run out of water, can't it come with last steam protection as well? :classic_biggrin: (I'm half joking here, I have no idea of the technicalities of this!).

I've never noticed any spluttering issues, and the steam seems good to me, but maybe I've just not had experience with anything better to compare it against? Is there some way you can judge the wetness of the steam, or is it purely based on the resulting milk texture that you get? I've always put bad milk texture down to user error/bad technique!

Glad you've found what works for you though.


----------



## zellleonhart (May 6, 2018)

itguy said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> Well, I've had my MaraX a year now so really have learnt its ways and quirks!
> 
> ...


 Hi @itguy, sorry to reply to an old thread, but I recently face the issue of boiler auto fill during steaming and I am finding a solution.

In HX mode, how many seconds do you need to flush for the first shot of the day, assuming it is warmed up for 30-40 minutes, in order to reach the ideal temperature?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

@zellleonhart - unfortunately it doesn't work like that. It depends on ambient temp, amongst other factors too.

if you want to use the machine like that, the best thing you can invest is in a group head thermometer. This way you know what temp you are pulling shots with and learn how to flush your machine properly.

or&#8230; the guess work way&#8230;


----------

